# How to get more space between axle and frame of trailer.



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Need to get more distance between axle and trailer frame. The axle is mounted on top of the springs. Have been told can add proper size square tubing to the frame and then mount springs to that. Was also told by same person can make longer spring mounts. Then I found there is a kit to mount the axle below the spring.

Any recommendation on any of these or another option?

Trailer is 35' flatbed with two axles and dual tires. Not sure the rating of the axles but they are round about 3 inches in diameter.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

How much space do you need to gain? Moving the axle from over the springs to under the springs is quite a jump. It's also a pain to do, I've done it. I assume the current tire size is a 235 width? You will gain a small amount of tire to deck clearance by going to a 245 tire, but the trailer deck will be lower then also.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Blocking the spring shackles with steel tubing is probably the best option. It also allows you to gain precisely the amount of additional clearance you are looking for.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I lowered my last trailer changing the weld on brackets and doing a shackle flip. The brackets like shown in this link come in several heights.

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Leaf-Spring-Suspension/etrailer/APT8.html


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Gearclash, I am buying the trailer and right now it has I think 6 of the 8 tires are 215 and the other 2 are 235. Sitting empty there is only about an inch of distance between the U bolts for the axles and the frame. The I beam frame has dimples where it has bottomed out on the U bolts. Just eye sighting it my guess is were to move axles to bottom of the springs would make about a 6 inch difference. Really would be a big jump when I think on it.

Paoutdoorsman and slowzuki, any concerns on the longer shackles bending compare to shorter one? Then I would think all that is taken into consideration when they design them.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Not with the forces imposed on them during normal trailering.

If the current hangers on the trailer are not worn, spacing them with steel tubing would eliminate that possibility if you were concerned about it.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Not with the forces imposed on them during normal trailering.
> 
> If the current hangers on the trailer are not worn, spacing them with steel tubing would eliminate that possibility if you were concerned about it.


This is what we did. Job turned out good and have pulled medium size load on it and worked good loading hay on it and trailering. Thanks for each of your input.


----------

